# why do some cherry shrimp have a line down their backs?



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

When the females get older they get that light or white stripe down their back. All my ancient (around almost 2 years old) females have those stripes. It's totally normal as they age.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Even some of my baby shrimp have that.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i think the stripe is very pretty and gives distinction to my scrimpers


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Even some of my baby shrimp have that.


same here.

waiting and am very curious to hear a legit answer on this.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I think it's just a passed on genetic trait. I'm trying to breed me some super fire reds with racing stripes.


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought a bag of shrimp marked "cherry shrimp" at the local aquarium club auction. They were juveniles, but since they've grown out they've all got these stripes. Someone at the club said they didn't look like cherry shrimp, but more like Malayans.

I found this thread which may or may not muddy the waters on this. 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/47226-How-do-I-differentiate-between-a-Malayan-shrimp-and-a-wild-cherry-shrimp

Will

P.S. You might get better expert advice by posting this question to the "Shrimp & Other Invertebrates" forum rather than the general discussion forum.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe I'm wrong but I think all my shrimp have this strip. If so wouldn't it be the part that splits first for molting?


----------



## superguppy (Jul 2, 2010)

Can a mod move this to the Shrimp and Other Inverts forum or do I have to repost?


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Even some of my baby shrimp have that.


I will have to watch mine more closely. The only shrimp I have that get the stripe are my cherries and none of my younger ones have it thus far. They get the line where you can tell what they have eaten, but not the total white stripe like that. If it's not age, I wonder what causes it and why only my really old ones have it. I do notice that only my super SUPER red females get it. My other RCS seem immune to the line or it's very faint if they have it.

Edit - I hate googling because you get such a wide variety of not necessarily useful or correct info, but in this case I was really curious. So I googled. What I found in pretty much every other thread that I saw this trait in was that it is just a random genetic thing and only shows up on mature females usually the very red ones, but apparently it's common, random, and completely normal. Hope that info helps. =)


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

yeah i would agree that my females are the only ones that have it so far that i've noticed AND its only on the rally red ones


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

It helps them go faster. Just ask any Camero owner.


----------



## VNCNT (Nov 16, 2009)

RandomMan said:


> It helps them go faster. Just ask any Camero owner.


LOL! Racing stripes


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

RandomMan said:


> It helps them go faster. Just ask any Camero owner.


BWAHAHAHA ROFLOL 
i fell out of my desk chair with co-workers going "wth" just happened to that guy


----------

